# Old Starrett square



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

I picked this old square up at the flea market this weekend and was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about it. It's a 3" Starrett square and says hardened No. 4,Athol Mass U S A and The L. S. S. Co. on it and is marked in 8th's and 16th's on one side and 32nd's and 64th's on the other. It is in dcent shape cosmetically and is in fine working condition.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have one very similar to it. Could be it's twin. Also a flea market find. All I know is that it works very well and it's my go to tool when I need one.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

That must be one of the first squares made. I never heard of a 3" square and none of my catalogs lists one that size. By 3", is that the length of the blade? The smallest one listed is 4". Looking at the photo, I can see graduations going past the 3" mark, so I know it's not a 3". 4 indicates the graduation range used; 8ths and 16ths on one side; 32ths and 64ths on the other. Have it checked against a known precision square before assuming it is still precise.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Great find! I just recently got a 12" Starrett square and am loving it. I think this is a 4" model.


----------



## planeBill (Oct 21, 2011)

Bad on me, it is indeedy a 4" sq. Must be why you couldn't find the 3" in the catalog Mr Ron.  I don't really know how accurate it is but it is as accurate as my most accurate sq so I believe I can trust it enough to use. And, it is oh so smooth, it works very nicely. I likes it for $7 all day.


----------

